# Any BMX swap meets in So Cal?



## old hotrod (Jun 9, 2009)

A buddy of mine told me about a BMX swap meet at El Dorado Park near Long Beach CA...anybody know anything about this or a site where I could get some details...does it still happen and if so, when? If not, why? Thanks...


----------



## pedal alley (Sep 24, 2009)

*pitcher put in a chaw*

throws a knuckle bal.. STRIKE TWO !


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 18, 2009)

Not sure what the Admins will think of this, sorry, just trying to help. Check out http://www.os-bmx.com/  Cool bunch of guys deep into BMX and rides, check it. They have a yearly hoohaw at Elysian park.


----------

